# Super Mario NYC Subway Map



## WhoozOn1st (Dec 8, 2013)

This fun little video is for a Super Mario World version of the New York subway map in poster format. Near the end the viewer is invited to watch a follow-on video of the map in a Super Mario World 3 version; same map, different palette.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=byOInEQs8DU&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Trogdor (Dec 9, 2013)

I recall seeing a Super Mario Bros. 3 edition of the CTA rail system map (for all I know, it may have even been linked on here, don't remember).


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Dec 9, 2013)

Trogdor said:


> I recall seeing a Super Mario Bros. 3 edition of the CTA rail system map (for all I know, it may have even been linked on here, don't remember).


No clue if it's been linked here before, but thanks to the mention I found it: http://i.imgur.com/rtlQa8w.jpg. The link goes to a much larger - and more legible - version than the one below.



​And for good measure, the Huffington Post webpage this version came from also sports a pretty cool photo gallery, titled "Around Town On The CTA" -- http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/03/21/super-mario-bros-l-map-ch_n_2926215.html -- (scroll a ways down).


----------

